# Florida Small Outboard Motor Co.?



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

It's a weed Wacker...


----------



## SandMan (Jun 23, 2016)

Ant_Legal_Hookers said:


> It's a weed Wacker...


do you have actual experience or just venting................


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

SandMan said:


> do you have actual experience or just venting................


Just an observation.. ( I have been known to look up in the sky and yell "airplane"! At times also)  If it is a weed Wacker, not sure how it would hold up to the elements. But u never know. No actual experience...


----------

